# لمبات طبية



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

في المرفقات 
يوجد عدة كتالوجات تخص اللمبات الطبية

أرجو الاستفادة منها

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور صديقي أبو العيس

لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

اهلا و سهلا فيك حج عبد الله

مشكور لمرورك يا طيب


----------



## ليدي لين (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم لهذا الكتالوج


----------



## ghost_adel (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المفيده والقيمه
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا زعيم


----------



## makmedical (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

ليدي لين قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم لهذا الكتالوج


 

العفو أختي

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

ghost_adel قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المفيده والقيمه
> وننتظر المزيد


 

شكرا لمرورك العطر أخي العزيز​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

محمد يس11 قال:


> مشكور يا زعيم


 

العفو أخي

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

makmedical قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 

بارك الله فيك

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## صالح التميمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..............


----------



## Tigris duaghter (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

صالح التميمي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ..............


 

بارك الله فيك

وشكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

tigris duaghter قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور


 

الشكر لمرورك الطيب يا طيب​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا على هذا الكتلوك المتخصص بمصابيح الاجهزة الطبية ولكن كما يبدوا انه عبارة عن دعاية لتسويق هذه المنتوجات و اغلب الضن فانها هندية الصنع وليست من مناشئ عالمية اصلية لذا وددت التنويه.:81:
مع تحياتي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخ مهند لهذا التنويه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed.madani (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير الشكر


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

*الف الف الف شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الطيب والراقي لموضوعي

واتمنى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم اهل الاسلام والعالمين اجمعين*​


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (30 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يوجد لدينا جميع اللمبات الطبيه الشوكه والكاسه وغيرها صناعه صينى والمانى وبولندى استيراد الشركه للتواصل [email protected]


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

